
How Does This Garden Grow? To the Ceiling - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/24/nyregion/food-produced-by-the-high-tech-urban-farming-reaches-new-heights.html
======
Retric
Why does this keep hitting the news? Yes, if you grow stuff in doors it's
going to end up more athletically pleasing and cost far more. Umm, end of
story?

